# 2021 PW Kindle Watch has begun



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, it's just 4 days to the 'official' release day. I thought it was about time to start the traditional "Kindle Watch" thread. 

I ordered the Signature edition. My delivery date still shows Oct 29. Waiting for

device to show in 'my devices'
credit card to be charged
tracking information
welcome letter from Amazon

Have I forgotten anything?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you've just about covered it. 

Here in the UK the release date for the new regular PW is Oct 27 and for the Signature Nov 10. So my delivery day is still showing as Nov 11. There was a time when they dispatched Kindles early enough to be delivered on release day itself, but apparently not anymore. 

I shall expect detailed reports from you so I can live vicariously through you for the extra two weeks I'll have to wait!


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I ordered the Standard Paperwhite 2021 as a bundle w/ Merlot leather case and a wall charger. My delivery date is the 27th of Oct. for the PW and case... first week of Dec. for the wall charger. I'm in the US...

Can't wait for Wednesday!!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I ordered the Signature edition. My original date was late in November but has been moved to Oct 29th. I also ordered the merlot cover and the cork cover which are coming on the 27th. I’m getting excited now.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine is showing Dec 16 for delivery, I was late to the party. If Amazon holds true to form it will update to sooner right after delivery date, I hope.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I’m anxiously waiting for my trade in to arrive at Amazon so that I can have an order to anticipate arriving. 😐😁


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My signature edition still shows December 1 for delivery. I am holding off on a case for now.
I am looking forward to your first impressions!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, of course I checked first thing this morning and nothing's changed.  But it IS Sunday. Hoping for some movement tomorrow .....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, of course I checked first thing this morning and nothing's changed.  But it IS Sunday. Hoping for some movement tomorrow .....


Not that you're eager or anything ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Update Monday Oct 25:

No update.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I was finally able to place my order - Dec, 15 - 23rd. 🙄 I sure hope they bump it up to sooner at some point. 

They did issue the credit & 20% discount immediately upon receiving my trade in today, thankfully.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, one of my tracking pages on my phone says "Preparing for Shipment". Both PW and case say they are arriving tomorrow by 11PM. Interestingly, the case is now a separate package from the PW and only the PW says "Preparing....". The case is still stuck in the "Not yet shipped" zone. 

I just hope they both arrive tomorrow as I can't stand having new devices without a case to protect it... also of note: depending on which device and which app/webpage Im viewing, it sometimes says by 9pm, by 10pm or by 11pm... hmmmmm.... Im hoping for by 1pm!! Lol!!

Anyway, nothing has shipped quite yet... just preparing to ship for the PW... will update when that changes!!! 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"preparing for shipment" is definite progress! Yay for you! Is the new device showing on your Manage Content and Devices page?

me: still no movement anywhere.  But my expected delivery date isn't until the 29th -- which is still WAY better than the Nov 15th date they originally gave, so I'm trying to be patient.  My case still says delivery Nov 2-3.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "preparing for shipment" is definite progress! Yay for you! Is the new device showing on your Manage Content and Devices page?
> 
> me: still no movement anywhere.  But my expected delivery date isn't until the 29th -- which is still WAY better than the Nov 15th date they originally gave, so I'm trying to be patient.  My case still says delivery Nov 2-3.


The new device is not showing on my content and devices page but when I ordered it I unchecked the box that says "Link Device to your Amazon Account to Simplify Setup". Not sure why I chose to do that... maybe that's why its not showing up though. Are there any other downsides to unchecking that option? I can't even remeber if I ussually do that when ordering a new Kindle. It's been over two years I believe since I last ordered a Kindle from Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! I usually leave it checked but, yeah, you probably won't see it in your account, then, until you get it and register it yourself. That's really the only downside that I'm aware of -- it won't already be registered. If you DO leave the box checked, you can start sending books to it as soon as they link it -- so even before you get it. And, if you're going to give it to someone else you would want to uncheck the box, of course, so they can register it to their own account.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Some reviews are popping up this morning... one is the Verge - 









Amazon Kindle Paperwhite (2021) review: a bigger and better book


The Paperwhite is now Amazon’s most advanced Kindle.




www.theverge.com





some others are cnet, digitaltrends and PCMag...


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine says shipped now. And I got an email too. But when I track package it says Arriving Thurs. Not the end of the world if thats true but still hoping that's a mistake. Was expecting in Wed...


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Still no updates for me, have not been charged yet, case still says delivery for tomorrow but still shows not yet shipped, not even preparing for shipmen. The Signature Paperwhite, still shows delivery for Friday 10/29 and not yet shipped status. And still not showing under my devices.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered the Kids Edition. It is registered to my account and is suppose to arrive tomorrow by 10pm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MY Credit Card has been CHARGED! <happy dance>

wait .... how silly is it that I'm happy that I now have a bill to pay? 

(It's still not showing in 'my devices' nor has it been officially 'shipped')


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine now says out for delivery and arriving today... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> MY Credit Card has been CHARGED! <happy dance>
> 
> wait .... how silly is it that I'm happy that I now have a bill to pay?
> 
> (It's still not showing in 'my devices' nor has it been officially 'shipped')


Just checked, mine is the same, I've been Charged for both the Kindle and the cover. But neither is showing as shipped. The cover has delivery as today (which is possible still since I live in CT and I've seen stuff ship this late and get to me that day), and kindle has delivery as Friday. I'll be checking my device page multiple times thru out the day to see if it shows up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine switched, on the order page, from "Arriving October 29" to "Arriving Friday".

Which is the same thing, but somehow feels significant. 

(The cover is a separate order and there's no change there yet at all.)


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine’s still mid to late December 🙃 so I’ll just have to live vicariously through all of you. 😁


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Mine’s still mid to late December 🙃 so I’ll just have to live vicariously through all of you. 😁


It might change to sooner .... Mine said mid November until a bit over a week ago.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Some good news and some bad news. 
Good news:My Signature Paperwhite is now showing preparing for shipment still with delivery for Friday by end of day, although still not listed in my devices.

bad news: my dark cork cover that was to be delivered today is now delayed until Nov 21-30th. Think I’m going to have to order another cover that is in stock as I don’t like using it without a cover for long.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Mine just arrived. Standard 8GB Paperwhite. Just tossed on the porch in a mangled, thin yellow envelope. I remember when Kindle was considered a prestige device by Amazon. Used to arrive in a tough Kindle box. So, I opened the envelope to find the new thin blue packaging. Crushed. I'm not surprised. The device is okay, tho. First positive observation, no "Amazon" on the back anymore. Just the "swish." Noticeably heavier. And the damn power button is still on the bottom. And it sticks out much farther than ever before. That is going to be a major problem. Booting up. More to come.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been waiting until release to order the upgrade, also figured it would have a delay due to all the orders ... but, it says, delivery tomorrow.

I ordered the plain PW 8gb - no cover, no extras, so maybe only the Signature or the cover add is delayed for whatever reason - might be the mfgr is behind on the 32gb version. We'll see if it actually arrives. Shows arrival tomorrow, and my account has been charged.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine still says out for delivery. My Merlot leather cover is delayed however, till Nov. 15-20th…

So I ordered the Moko case for in the mean time. 14 bucks plus tax, just to hold me over. That arrives on Sat the 30th… got it in black. Free shipping with Prime… 

Still am keeping my order of the Merlot case so when it comes I’ll have an extra and can switch it up every now and then. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

astroboy said:


> Mine just arrived. Standard 8GB Paperwhite. Just tossed on the porch in a mangled, thin yellow envelope. I remember when Kindle was considered a prestige device by Amazon. Used to arrive in a tough Kindle box. So, I opened the envelope to find the new thin blue packaging. Crushed. I'm not surprised. The device is okay, tho.


Sad! I remember being so impressed when Amazon was new. My first order of books arrived in a sturdy box, shrink wrapped to heavy cardboard…..a major plus for someone who HATES bent pages & corners! How things have changed.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Signature Edition now shows Expected to ship in 7 to 9 weeks. EDIT - 3 hours later - now it says In Stock soon
Guess my December 1st date is not so bad.

I'm so glad that some of you already have yours. I am more interested in your opinions than the reviews out there.

Ad-supported standard edition says delivery tomorrow.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Andra said:


> Signature Edition now shows Expected to ship in 7 to 9 weeks.
> Guess my December 1st date is not so bad.
> 
> I'm so glad that some of you already have yours. I am more interested in your opinions than the reviews out there.
> ...


May be that too many of us waited until later to pre order. I changed my shipping to free two day and delivery was reduced two days from Dec 16 to Dec 14


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's 1 review on Amazon so far ... for the PW vs PW Signature. Doesn't say much though except the long time kindle owner loves it.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My cork and leather covers were to be delivered today. neither one was delivered. I received an email from Amazon that the cork cover is now delayed until 11/27-11/30. The Paperwhite is still supposed to come Friday. None of them show shipped. I quess they will come when they come.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's 1 review on Amazon so far ... for the PW vs PW Signature. Doesn't say much though except the long time kindle owner loves it.


I saw that, wonder how it could be independently reviewed today, when this is release date. It looks to me like that person is simply complainin about lack of 4g, and then their spotty WiFi, which has nothing to do with the Kindle or Amazon, but simply their home WiFi setup. And then comments on battery life, Amazon did state 30min per day reading time for extended battery life, They could have specified 4 hours per day and shorter life or 15 minutes per day and then a much longer time, doesn't look like rocket science to me there, Amazon just chose an arbitrary reading time per day and went with that, what's the big deal. All the specs are out there to help make your decision as to if it is worthwhile for you.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

My Signature Paperwhite has shipped!!!!!! It is now on my manage devices page.
And best of all. Delivery date is now TOMORROW!!! Shipped via ups from PA. So I actually believe the delivery day.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

The Paperwhite has shipped and bank account has been charged. Delivery date is still Friday . Now both of the covers I ordered has been delayed until late November.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

I can answer any questions folks may have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crisandria said:


> My Signature Paperwhite has shipped!!!!!! It is now on my manage devices page.
> And best of all. Delivery date is now TOMORROW!!! Shipped via ups from PA. So I actually believe the delivery day.



Me, too!    I got an email from Amazon that I'll get it tomorrow which is one day early than the most recent expected delivery date. Woo Hoo! 

AND it's showing on the manage devices page. (I think I'll have to send something to it just so there's a book on there when I set it up.  )

Tracking shows it's shipped and coming from Philadelphia via UPS.

No movement yet on the cover -- still expected Nov 2-3.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> I saw that, wonder how it could be independently reviewed today, when this is release date. It looks to me like that person is simply complainin about lack of 4g, and then their spotty WiFi, which has nothing to do with the Kindle or Amazon, but simply their home WiFi setup. And then comments on battery life, Amazon did state 30min per day reading time for extended battery life, They could have specified 4 hours per day and shorter life or 15 minutes per day and then a much longer time, doesn't look like rocket science to me there, Amazon just chose an arbitrary reading time per day and went with that, what's the big deal. All the specs are out there to help make your decision as to if it is worthwhile for you.



Well, if someone got it fairly early in the day and really liked it, I can totally see them going straight on line to say they loved it. And then, presumably, logging back off to get reading. 

There are a bunch more now than the one that was there earlier.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, my black leather Amazon cover is set to arrive Friday so at least I’ll get an idea of the size anyway. 😉


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I was asleep when my doorbell rang tonight at around 8:30PM... Finally my PW is here!!!  That woke me up!!! Just finished setting it up and downloading the books I'm currently either reading or want to have handy for quick access. Haven't read anything on it yet but am very impressed so far with the performance when swiping through my library to pick what I wanted to DL. Also really like the new design and screen size! Setup went smoothly and without a hitch. Multiple cases on their way . First one is due tomorrow...

Will update with impressions soon!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

quadtronix said:


> I was asleep when my doorbell rang tonight at around 8:30PM... Finally my PW is here!!!  That woke me up!!! Just finished setting it up and downloading the books I'm currently either reading or want to have handy for quick access. Haven't read anything on it yet but am very impressed so far with the performance when swiping through my library to pick what I wanted to DL. Also really like the new design and screen size! Setup went smoothly and without a hitch. Multiple cases on their way . First one is due tomorrow...
> 
> Will update with impressions soon!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


WTG! Thanks for your first impression. Enjoy it!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine is not quite out for delivery just yet, but it is loaded on the truck for delivery. Delivery between 12:30-4:30 pm. Since I’m working till 4:00 pm I’m going to try to not be impatient and want it here at 12:30 pm. TRY being the key word. Lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine now says 'out for delivery'. The UPS tracking info I got yesterday evening said to expect it between 2:30 and 4:30 this afternoon ........


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine was just delivered, And I still have meetings I have to be attentive for at work. Now to open, setup, load a few books and play…..between meetings. 😁


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Setup was a breeze (I still have to load all my books later 🙁, that is the one thing I don’t like about getting a new kindle - reloading all my content), and at first look I’d say I do like this new size. And it feels more comfortable in my hand than my Oasis does, although I’ve only read and held it for a moment, so that might be a snap judgement. 
I do love the speed. 

one thing did surprise me, the version of the operating system it’s running it the old UI, not the new menu layout. And so far no option to update.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Just opened mine - not charged  >> Plugged in and charging. It actually got delivered in one day from ordering. Standard PW 8gb 2021 version.

It opened right away ... but does not appear to be pre-loaded Amazon even tho I checked the box. I've ordered two in the past, w/preload box checked - both arrived without the preload. So, that box must include a check mark invisible to the Amazon robots ...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

No movement on my order yet, but strangely enough I got tht email about my 4 free months of KU...

I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying it so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the email about 4 free months of KU as well. When I redeemed it, It added on to my current subscription.

UPS says it'll deliver today but no further info on timing.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I also received the 4 month KU email. My Paperwhite is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got the email about 4 free months of KU as well. When I redeemed it, It added on to my current subscription.
> 
> UPS says it'll deliver today but no further info on timing.


FOUR months? We only get THREE months free in the UK, even with the Signature edition. AND I still have to wait till Nov 11th.

 * mumbles * * sulks*


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Got a case delivered today by a company called HotCool… I like it a lot!!! From the pictures of it on Amazon, was afraid it may be too light blue for my taste but in person it turned out to be perfect. Fits great too and I really like the design of it. The felt on the inside feels really quality also. If it wasn’t too late I would cancel the Moko case I ordered but I think it’s too late as it’s coming Saturday. The HotCool case was around 15 or 16 bucks I think… and the Moko I believe was 15… I ordered the Moko in black but the HotCool case is kind of turquoise. They’re calling it “Vintage Mint Green”.

I’ll link the page for it below…









Amazon.com: Kindle Paperwhite 2021 Cover - HOTCOOL Thinnest Lightest Smart PU Leather Case with Auto Sleep Wake for 6.8" Kindle Paperwhite 11th Gen 2021 and Signature Edition, Vintage Sky Blue : Electronics


Buy Kindle Paperwhite 2021 Cover - HOTCOOL Thinnest Lightest Smart PU Leather Case with Auto Sleep Wake for 6.8" Kindle Paperwhite 11th Gen 2021 and Signature Edition, Vintage Sky Blue: Read Electronics Reviews - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Linda. 

But ... Mine's here! 

See pictures:

The box is delivered




  








20211028_152649.jpg




__
Ann in Arlington


__
Oct 28, 2021




Box delivered







The kindle box 




  








20211028_152855.jpg




__
Ann in Arlington


__
Oct 28, 2021




Ready to open







Set up wifi by connecting to my kindle app on my phone




  








20211028_153647.jpg




__
Ann in Arlington


__
Oct 28, 2021




set up instructions







Sorry it's sideways: Voyage on the left, new PW on the right




  








20211028_154414.jpg




__
Ann in Arlington


__
Oct 28, 2021




Voyage on left, new PW on right







Also sideways, New PW on the left, Oasis on the right




  








20211028_154419.jpg




__
Ann in Arlington


__
Oct 28, 2021




New PW on left, Oasis on right






Haven't played with any of the lighting yet.

It appears the OS version is 5.14.0.1 vs 5.13.7 on the Oasis. Oddly, it has the old Home screen and settings layout.

On the plus side, by using the set up with my phone's kindle app, I didn't have to manually key in my wifi network and password or re-set the time to the east coast.

More thoughts after I've used it a bit.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

crisandria said:


> I do love the speed.


This is the most appealing feature for me, although I would miss hard buttons as on my Oasis. 

How it charges makes no difference to me, although I appreciate this is important to others.

I a looking forward to your further comments after you have a chance to become comfortable with your new reader.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

quadtronix said:


> If it wasn’t too late I would cancel the Moko case I ordered but I think it’s too late as it’s coming Saturday.


I was actually able to cancel the Moko case delivery since apparently it hadn’t shipped yet. I’m very happy with the HotCool case I got today and I’ve got the official leather case in Merlot coming in mid to late Nov. so there was really no need for the Moko case too. I’m just glad I could get the HotCool case so quickly! It was overnight shipping and I’m pretty sure less than 24 hours between when I ordered it and when it arrived… (it got here this morning)… 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Another picture:




  








20211028_175721.jpg




__
Ann in Arlington


__
Oct 28, 2021




Voyage & PW 2021






So, that's the Voyage on the left, the new PW on the right. You can see that physically, it's not that much bigger, but the screen is significantly bigger. 

The settings are the same on each -- font, size, margins, etc. And the same lighting with the warmth at ZERO on the PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> I was actually able to cancel the Moko case delivery since apparently it hadn’t shipped yet. I’m very happy with the HotCool case I got today and I’ve got the official leather case in Merlot coming in mid to late Nov. so there was really no need for the Moko case too. I’m just glad I could get the HotCool case so quickly! It was overnight shipping and I’m pretty sure less than 24 hours between when I ordered it and when it arrived… (it got here this morning)…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like the HOTCOOL case, but not keen on that color. The Moko has one one a color I prefer but (a) it's more expensive and (b) wouldn't get here until after the Amazon one I already ordered (in Merlot) is supposed to. So I think I'll pas on a third party case for the moment ... it just won't leave my house.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Kindle Oasis gen3 left, Signature Paperwhite center, Paperwhite 2018 right Settings are the same on all 3 devises. 
The difference in screen size between the Oasis and the Signature Paperwhite is minor. 
The Oasis is brighter, but the Signature PW is plenty bright.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Done charging - setup and loaded working ... so far, nice. Slightly bigger which is also nice, plus the new charging cord ... same as my phone. So, now I have a spare to carry in my truck - a good thing, because I'm gone a lot and overnights. Glad I upgraded to the 2021 version - as I mentioned before, bought two 2018 KPW versions - both failed, Returned them and got my credit - then came the 27th, so ordered the upgrade. Should have done it first ... would have still gotten it today, probably.


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

I ordered one because I like to have the latest and greatest. I’m coming from the 2019 Oasis as a reference point.

Likes:
Rubberized back
Thin top/side borders (Oasis sized)
USB C

Dislikes:
Heavy
Feels cheap and thick chin
Only 6.8” screen
No buttons

Overall I like the update simply due to USB C. I hate micro USB but otherwise feels like a downgrade compared to the Oasis. Was hoping they updated the Oasis but maybe next year.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

drew0020 said:


> I ordered one because I like to have the latest and greatest. I’m coming from the 2019 Oasis as a reference point.
> 
> Likes:
> Rubberized back
> ...


i also have both and I agree with you. I feel the Oasis is easier to hold and I miss the buttons. If a new Oasis is released, I’ll buy it. The screen on the Paperwhite is very nice.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been reading exclusively on my new signature Paperwhite and I love the screen. It is sharp and crisp. I have the brightness set at 11 and the warmth turned all the way up. I have it set to auto brightness and the warmth set to automatic. To get the same look on my Oasis I have to turn the brightness up higher. Now just have to get used to swiping.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Howdy, I’ve not popped in since the PW4 was released. I tried the PW4, but found the contrast to be very poor compared to my PW2 After going through 3 of them, I gave up and have stuck with my 2013 PW2 til now.

Well, I got the new PW5 in the mail yesterday. It’s contrast does appear better than the PW4, the background on the PW5 is a bit more white, though the text is still more grey than the black of the PW2. It’s good enough that I don’t consider it bad.

I love how much quicker this is. I don’t know that it will make a real difference since it’s just for reading, but it’s nice. I also like the warm light option.

I’m undecided on the larger screen. I never thought the 6” screens were too small, and I liked the handy size of the device. Overall this device isn’t giant, but it’s noticeably larger. More importantly I’ve found the thinner bezels on the side have caused some inadvertent page turns when my thumb is there. It may be something I get used to.

I also still am not a fan of the feel of the plastic screen. It shows smudges as bad as my cell phone. The PW2 is miles ahead in that area.

I also like that the “kindle” text on the bottom chin is a darker grey. It’s much less noticeable than the white on the PW2 and 4.

Overall, this is the first kindle since the PW2 that I think is a compelling upgrade. I am still trying to decide if the larger size is enough of a hindrance to be a deal breaker.

for those of you coming from the 6” sized kindles, how do you find the device size?

for those coming primarily from the oasis, how do the ergonomics of the two compare?


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

gustophersmob said:


> Howdy, I’ve not popped in since the PW4 was released. I tried the PW4, but found the contrast to be very poor compared to my PW2 After going through 3 of them, I gave up and have stuck with my 2013 PW2 til now.
> 
> Well, I got the new PW5 in the mail yesterday. It’s contrast does appear better than the PW4, the background on the PW5 is a bit more white, though the text is still more grey than the black of the PW2. It’s good enough that I don’t consider it bad.
> 
> ...


Coming from a 2015 KPW:
Doesn't seem much different in my hands - page flips feel similar - I use my thumb resting on the right side - flip a page. Not a big difference, only had it two days. It's a little 'slicker', but doesn't slip in my hands. Screen and KPW slightly larger, not as noticeable as I expected it would be - which is a good thing. Reads well ... lots of setup options.

I like the upgrade, much faster connecting and down-loading as well. 

Have no Oasis, so can't offer info on it ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the slightly larger size (than my Voyage) is not an issue. I don't have a cover yet, so am using it 'naked' but haven't had any problem holding it. I do like the somewhat larger screen. I will be happier, I think, when I have a case for it.

I also use an Oasis and, arguably, without a case (which is how I use my Oasis) the ergonomics there are better. But I've never liked the aesthetics of the Oasis with the nearly square footprint. Screen size is objectively different for the two devices, but subjectively not noticeable for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, this morning there was a message from Amazon. My cover (mertlot, leather) that was supposed to come Tuesday or Wednesday has been delayed. Now it's not expected before December. Can't go that long with out a cover so I guess I'll check out some inexpensive third party options in the mean time.  May or may not cancel the other, depending on how I like what I find.

Edited to add:

Found this one: Color Blue Flower Kindle Cover for about $16 dollars and can be delivered tomorrow. There was another I liked from another manufacturer that could come in the 9th, and cost a bit more. This was the best color choice, for me, of the ones that ran about that price and could be delivered sooner than later.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I ordered mine on Oct 28th along with the Merlot cover and received it yesterday. Unfortunately the cover isn’t expected to arrive until December  I am loving my new Paperwhite. I am a Kindle girl for life…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Meka said:


> I ordered mine on Oct 28th along with the Merlot cover and received it yesterday. Unfortunately the cover isn’t expected to arrive until December  I am loving my new Paperwhite. I am a Kindle girl for life…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered mine Oct 18th and is stillshowing Dec 14th for delivery. I looked at the Amazon Kindle site and it shows as "in stock soon" at least for the special edition that I ordered. They may not have made/prepared enough for the release date.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been using my Signature Paperwhite on and off since I got it Thursday. I do love the size, although I'm finding I actually like holding it without a case, which I don't think I've ever said before. I got clear case that just goes on the back, and I like that better than the case I got Friday. I might like the cork case that got delayed once it gets here, we'll see.

I ordered the wireless charger, not sure why. It was due mid December, but showed up yesterday. i like of like it. For the kindle it is kind of a gimmick, but the charger also works for my iPhone 12 Pro max, which some of my older stand up chargers do not as the charging coil is too low. So it can do double duty for charging. 

I am a bit puzzled about the software version. is running 5.14.0.1 which is showing as the older version of the software, but I'm seeing a number of reviews showing the newer version of the software with the swipe down menus, but not seeing a software update available for the Signature Paperwhite.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Regarding Kindle Unlimited - I mistakenly thought they offered the four months free with the purchase of ANY of the new PW’s but apparently it’s only with the 8 gb PW without the bundle. 😐 I called Amazon last Thursday and asked if it didn‘t come with the Signature PW, as I assumed it did and was told ”no”. However, today I happened to notice an email from Amazon that came later last Thursday, with a link to my offer of four free months of KU. What a nice surprise!

I already subscribe to KU but for my sister, who just ordered a PW (her first) with the bundle, hopefully a call to Amazon will get her the four months free, as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Regarding Kindle Unlimited - I mistakenly thought they offered the four months free with the purchase of ANY of the new PW’s but apparently it’s only with the 8 gb PW without the bundle. 😐 I called Amazon last Thursday and asked if it didn‘t come with the Signature PW, as I assumed it did and was told ”no”. However, today I happened to notice an email from Amazon that came later last Thursday, with a link to my offer of four free months of KU. What a nice surprise!
> 
> I already subscribe to KU but for my sister, who just ordered a PW (her first) with the bundle, hopefully a call to Amazon will get her the four months free, as well.


When I ordered my Signature edition -- almost as soon as it was available on the website -- it definitely mentioned the 4 months of KU. I got the offer to redeem for the 4 months the day my new PW arrived. It added the 4 months onto my existing PW subscription.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

I bought the KPW 8gb 2021 ... it said click here for your free four months KU when I set it up. I'm already KU - so, clicked it. Amz responded with - you are not eligible, you are already KU ... and it declined.

Sound like I should contact Amz tomorrow ... not a big deal if not, but will take it if I get it ...


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

boxer44 said:


> I bought the KPW 8gb 2021 ... it said click here for your free four months KU when I set it up. I'm already KU - so, clicked it. Amz responded with - you are not eligible, you are already KU ... and it declined.
> 
> Sound like I should contact Amz tomorrow ... not a big deal if not, but will take it if I get it ...


That’s what I figured. It seems like that they should all have come with the offer. Good luck!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I ordered my Signature edition -- almost as soon as it was available on the website -- it definitely mentioned the 4 months of KU. I got the offer to redeem for the 4 months the day my new PW arrived. It added the 4 months onto my existing PW subscription.


I sure thought I’d seen the offer but then sometimes my brain takes a left turn when it shouldn’t 🤣 so thought maybe I’d imagined it.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

crisandria said:


> I've been using my Signature Paperwhite on and off since I got it Thursday. I do love the size, although I'm finding I actually like holding it without a case, which I don't think I've ever said before. I got clear case that just goes on the back, and I like that better than the case I got Friday. I might like the cork case that got delayed once it gets here, we'll see.
> 
> I ordered the wireless charger, not sure why. It was due mid December, but showed up yesterday. i like of like it. For the kindle it is kind of a gimmick, but the charger also works for my iPhone 12 Pro max, which some of my older stand up chargers do not as the charging coil is too low. So it can do double duty for charging.
> 
> I am a bit puzzled about the software version. is running 5.14.0.1 which is showing as the older version of the software, but I'm seeing a number of reviews showing the newer version of the software with the swipe down menus, but not seeing a software update available for the Signature Paperwhite.


My new PW seems to still be on the old software too... and when I got to "update kindle" it is grey... hhmmmm... maybe it takes some time to roll out for everyone??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

boxer44 said:


> I bought the KPW 8gb 2021 ... it said click here for your free four months KU when I set it up. I'm already KU - so, clicked it. Amz responded with - you are not eligible, you are already KU ... and it declined.
> 
> Sound like I should contact Amz tomorrow ... not a big deal if not, but will take it if I get it ...



I didn't see anything about it on the actual device, but got an email about it later that day -- or maybe the next day. As I say, when I redeemed the email offer, it added the 4 months onto my existing subscription.

I ordered the Signature edition on Sept 23. I do see that now, on the page at Amazon, it specifically says "without kindle unlimited". The regular PW says that as well, but also gives you an option to include it.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't see anything about it on the actual device, but got an email about it later that day -- or maybe the next day. As I say, when I redeemed the email offer, it added the 4 months onto my existing subscription.
> 
> I ordered the Signature edition on Sept 23. I do see that now, on the page at Amazon, it specifically says "without kindle unlimited". The regular PW says that as well, but also gives you an option to include it.


It became confusing when I set up the new KPD. When I ordered it, it asked if I wanted four months free, which I assumed meant we have to signup for KU and the first four months are free - same with a lot of other subscriptions ... you get free months, then it goes on forever for a fee - and you have to opt out at some point. I checked NO ... I'm already KU.

Then when it arrived, opened KDP for set up and it asked 'click for four free months KU' free ... so I clicked YES ... then got an email that said 'Not eligible, you are already KU member' ... Then I read on here that folks already in KU got a four month extension. So, puzzled once again with Amazon and its wishy-washy collection of robot responses.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's equal confusion on Amazon UK. The regular version gives the option to choose with or without ads and with or without KU. 

The Signature product page on the other hand says 'No Ads' and "Offer Type: without Kindle Unlimited" but then a couple of inches below that it says "Purchase Kindle Paperwhite Signature Edition and get 3 months Kindle Unlimited for free."

Make of that what you will. 

I'll have to wait till Nov 11th to get mine so I'll find out what happens then. I think I'll take a screen grab to prove that's what it says in case they change it!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought the Paperwhite and there was no offer for KU. The day after I registered the device I received an email for the 4 mon of KU. I took the offer and it was added to my current KU account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I bought the Paperwhite and there was no offer for KU. The day after I registered the device I received an email for the 4 mon of KU. I took the offer and it was added to my current KU account.


That's pretty much what happened for me. I didn't notice anything one way or the other specifically -- I knew I'd seen it, but I don't, now remember exactly where. I wasn't too concerned one way or the other, so was pleasantly surprised when I got the email. I _thought_ I'd read somewhere that if you accepted the offer it would add on, so I did, and it did.

My take: if you didn't get the offer, or it said you couldn't have it 'cause you already subscribe, contact Amazon. Be super pleasant.  Ask if they can add it on. I bet they will.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW: my new PW (2021 Signature model) has had an OS update. Now at 5.14.1.1 and it now looks like the 'new' update that PWs and Oases got a month or so ago. 

Apparently there are now page turn animation options, and some change in navigation while reading. 

Oh and, as an aside, the battery life has been pretty awesome so far.... haven't done a scientific sort of study, that's just my impression from having used it for a few days and done a pretty fair amount of reading.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW: my new PW (2021 Signature model) has had an OS update. Now at 5.14.1.1 and it now looks like the 'new' update that PWs and Oases got a month or so ago.
> 
> Apparently there are now page turn animation options, and some change in navigation while reading.
> 
> Oh and, as an aside, the battery life has been pretty awesome so far.... haven't done a scientific sort of study, that's just my impression from having used it for a few days and done a pretty fair amount of reading.


Mine is still holding at 5.14.0.1 at least so far. Watch it may update overnight. I can't say i liked the new UI when it came to my Oasis, but I'd rather have it now so I can get used to it since I know it's coming. 

I agree on the battery life, unless I load a lot of books all at once - which we all know drains battery life, the battery is not draining as fast as I'm used to with my previous devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: cases, covers -- the one I ordered from a third party came and I like it just fine. I'll probably cancel the Amazon one that is delayed 'till December. I really only ordered it in the first place because (1) at the time Amazon covers were the only option and (2) it was supposed to come the same time as the device. Neither of those is true any more.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

To Ann or anyone else who’s gotten the Signature PW, how is the automatically adjusting light working? Do you like/use it?


----------



## Tom_T (Jan 8, 2011)

. '


Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW: my new PW (2021 Signature model) has had an OS update. Now at 5.14.1.1 and it now looks like the 'new' update that PWs and Oases got a month or so ago.
> 
> Apparently there are now page turn animation options, and some change in navigation while reading.
> 
> Oh and, as an aside, the battery life has been pretty awesome so far.... haven't done a scientific sort of study, that's just my impression from having used it for a few days and done a pretty fair amount of reading.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

My Signature Paperwhite didn't update overnight like i was hoping. The software update page now lists the Kindle Paperwhite 11th edition, but does not list the Signature Paperwhite and I'm not chancing there being a difference. Guess I just have to have patience. 

I am loving the size of this one, Even though the Oasis is larger, I like this size and shape better. Never felt completely comfortable with the Oasis gen 2 or 3 in hand, it was just too big to be as comfortable, although i loved the screen size. (Oasis gen 1 I loved how it felt in my hand without the cover, but hated the battery life without the cover) With the Signature Paperwhite I don't miss that 0.2" difference from the Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> To Ann or anyone else who’s gotten the Signature PW, how is the automatically adjusting light working? Do you like/use it?


It works about the same as on my Voyage and Oasis. Sometimes it does seem to randomly adjust, but then I realize I've moved my arm or something and there's a shadow where there wasn't before.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Just looked at amazon, the 8gb model is in stock for immediate shipment, the special editon is about six weeks waiting.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yup, to repeat an earlier post - received the 8gb KPW in one day, and like it a lot. Faster, slightly larger reading screen.


----------



## jake86us (Aug 16, 2018)

Just received my new Kindle PW5 Signature Edition and i'm loving it!! I just updated from the PW3 and man what a difference! I love the bigger screen and finally USB-C!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jake86us said:


> Just received my new Kindle PW5 Signature Edition and i'm loving it!! I just updated from the PW3 and man what a difference! I love the bigger screen and finally USB-C!!!



Chuckling here a bit since the battery life has been so good since I got mine 5 days ago, that I haven't had to charge it yet.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> Howdy, I’ve not popped in since the PW4 was released. I tried the PW4, but found the contrast to be very poor compared to my PW2 After going through 3 of them, I gave up and have stuck with my 2013 PW2 til now.
> 
> Well, I got the new PW5 in the mail yesterday. It’s contrast does appear better than the PW4, the background on the PW5 is a bit more white, though the text is still more grey than the black of the PW2. It’s good enough that I don’t consider it bad.
> 
> ...


Well, after a few days using the new PW5 exclusively, I tried switching back to my PW2 last night. It immediately felt more natural to use and hold. I honestly like the feel of the PW2 better. I'm guessing the weight of the two devices is about the same, so its not that, more just ergonomic. The slim side bezels of the PW5 make it harder to hold without inadvertent page turns, and even the chin is a bit smaller, so I end up kind of pinching the chin with my thumb, and it just isn't as comfortable. I think I'm going to return it and just stick with the PW2 for now.

That being said, the PW5 is a nice device, and if the PW2 dies, I'd be happy with it. The main pro in my opinion is the warm light, followed by the battery life (my PW2's battery still seems pretty good, I read a fair amount and still only need to charge it every 2-3 weeks). I'm agnostic on the bigger screen, I don't find it hateful, but I don't find it particularly useful either. The only real cons are: 1) the size is a bit too large when combined with the bezels, it makes it hard to hold, 2) the contrast still isn't up to the pre-waterproofing standard, though better than the PW4, 3) the plastic screen is a smudge magnet, its fairly distracting.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

gustophersmob said:


> Well, after a few days using the new PW5 exclusively, I tried switching back to my PW2 last night. It immediately felt more natural to use and hold. I honestly like the feel of the PW2 better. I'm guessing the weight of the two devices is about the same, so its not that, more just ergonomic. The slim side bezels of the PW5 make it harder to hold without inadvertent page turns, and even the chin is a bit smaller, so I end up kind of pinching the chin with my thumb, and it just isn't as comfortable. I think I'm going to return it and just stick with the PW2 for now.
> 
> That being said, the PW5 is a nice device, and if the PW2 dies, I'd be happy with it. The main pro in my opinion is the warm light, followed by the battery life (my PW2's battery still seems pretty good, I read a fair amount and still only need to charge it every 2-3 weeks). I'm agnostic on the bigger screen, I don't find it hateful, but I don't find it particularly useful either. The only real cons are: 1) the size is a bit too large when combined with the bezels, it makes it hard to hold, 2) the contrast still isn't up to the pre-waterproofing standard, though better than the PW4, 3) the plastic screen is a smudge magnet, its fairly distracting.


Are you holding the new PW in a cover or just bare? I‘m wondering if a cover would help give you more to hold on to.

*Edited to say “cover”, not case.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Muddypawz said:


> Are you holding the new PW in a case or just bare? I‘m wondering if a case would help give you more to hold on to.


Just bare, which is how I've always used one. Maybe it would help, though, assuming it doesn't get too heavy. Maybe I'll try that...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I have always preferred a cover*. That said, I don't notice an appreciable difference between holding the old PW or Voyage and the new, larger PW.

*except I use my Oasis without a cover -- mostly, I think, because I just didn't want to pay the money to get one.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you need to get a new charger?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Do you need to get a new charger?



It uses USB-C and it comes with the wire so all you need is a place to plug it in -- can be a USB port on a computer or an outlet with a USB port or a plug adapter. Which, if you don't have, you can buy one from Amazon.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

amyberta said:


> Do you need to get a new charger?


It comes with a charging cord. If you want wireless charging, you will have to get a wireless charger unless you already have one. I ordered the charging dock for mine. The Paperwhite did not need charging yet, but I wanted to check it out. I like it.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

gustophersmob said:


> Just bare, which is how I've always used one. Maybe it would help, though, assuming it doesn't get too heavy. Maybe I'll try that...


I‘ve always used a cover (not case 🙃) and find it gives me something more substantial to hold on to.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It uses USB-C and it comes with the wire so all you need is a place to plug it in -- can be a USB port on a computer or an outlet with a USB port or a plug adapter. Which, if you don't have, you can buy one from Amazon.


The charger is the same one that the Echo Dot & such use, right? I have one of those I’m not using so plan to use the charger for my new PW.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Is the charging cable USB-C to USB-C? Or is one end a standard type A like you'd plug into a computer?


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Andra said:


> Is the charging cable USB-C to USB-C? Or is one end a standard type A like you'd plug into a computer?


One end is the standard USB end that you plug into a computer or charger. I watched a few unboxing videos and spotted that. I was wondering that myself earlier on.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> One end is the standard USB end that you plug into a computer or charger. I watched a few unboxing videos and spotted that. I was wondering that myself earlier on.


Thank you.
I thought they would go that way since that is what they did with the Fires. I will just use one of my others to get a faster charge. I have never made it "weeks" on a single charge even before the lighted models. If I can make it a week that is unusual. I read way more than Amazon's average reader, especially on the weekends.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I didn't realize there were USB-C wires that had a different 'plug end' -- in other words, anything but the usual way to plug into a computer or power adapter. I would have been surprised to find something that wouldn't do that!

BTW, you can buy a 9W power adapter from Amazon for around $20 if you need it.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh yes, My Ipad pro came with a charger that had USB-C output only, so charging wire is USB-C on both ends. I have some wires with USB 2/3 to USB C so I can connect to my older computer. I have yet to see a USB C to USB micro, like on the Voyage/ Oasis/ earlier Paperwhites and Fires.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Just like the "old days" -- you have to look at _both_ ends of the cord.
Used to be one end might be USB-2 or USB-3 (faster!) & the other could be anything depending on the device being charged.
Now one end for the device could be any of several things, depending on age/brand/etc & the other can be USB-2-3-C/wall-plug/anything else??
And the charger that plugs into the wall can vary too -- what plugs into it, power, max # of devices, etc.
My snake-pit-charging areas aren't going to get any tidier anytime soon.
(I'm not getting any new Kindles this year, not sure about a couple of other things though trying to resist!)


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I just looked and you can get the paper white signature with the wireless charging dock. Unfortunately I still can’t trade in my oasis generation 10 yet. I don’t know why.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Chuckling here a bit since the battery life has been so good since I got mine 5 days ago, that I haven't had to charge it yet.


I'm glad to know the battery life is good. It's the one thing that's been troubling me with my Voyage just lately - it feels like I'm having to recharge it more and more often. Sometimes I get the battery dead sign - you know, the ! in the box - and I have to plug it in and restart, but when I do it tells me the battery is actually at 50%. Not a good sign! I think the old war horse is about ready to go out to grass and maybe not work as hard.

I love the Voyage but with it no longer being available / supported I'm really hoping that I can get behind one of the current models and love it as much. The Oasis is not for me with it's lopsided bezel and page turn buttons, so I'm just hoping that this new PW is the one. The PW4 screen was a disappointment for me - the one I got at least - because the "print" wasn't as crisp as my Voyage and in the end I've hardly used it.

So, a week to go till I get my PW Sig! I'm holding my breath that I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Crossing my fingers that it works for you Linda ..... I do quite like it. Slightly miss the 'haptic' buttons of the Voyage, and I always very much liked the placement of the power button on that model .... but otherwise, I don't have anything to complain about with the PW2021.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Crossing my fingers that it works for you Linda ..... I do quite like it. Slightly miss the 'haptic' buttons of the Voyage, and I always very much liked the placement of the power button on that model .... but otherwise, I don't have anything to complain about with the PW2021.


I've never used the haptic buttons - I'm happy with the touch screen - so that's not a problem for me. (I'd forgotten that option was there to be honest!). I can get used to the new software, though I prefer the home page options on the Voyage. The power button IS better placed on the Voyage, but again, it's not a deal breaker.

I think in the end it will come down to how crisp the typeface is. I like the background to be quite bright white and I have the bold option on the darkest setting to contrast it. On the PW4 it always seems slightly 'washed out' and not as crisp as the Voyage, like my specs need cleaning! (I still maintain * controversial opinion to follow! * the Kindle Touch was the best in this regard and apart from the Voyage they haven't got it right since they brought in the back lighting).

Anyhow, what will be will be. I just have to be patient. (A whole WEEK!)


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Just ordered another case for my PW2021... I was reading some of the reviews of the Merlot official cover which I've got coming in mid November and they were really negative!! I can't cancel my order of that case cause I got it as part of a discounted bundle. But I DID decide to browse around the site for another third party case and found what I think looks like a winner so ordered it. I'll link below...



Amazon.com



it came to $25 or so with shipping. Got it in indigo but they have different choices too. It's by MoKo who I have had decent experiences with in the past, in terms of quality, reliability and design.

Expected Sunday...


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, so two things:

1) I’ve tried it with the Amazon cover. I had actually ordered a kids version once I realized it was basically $20 extra for no ads a case and the extra warranty, and the kids profile could be removed.
The case basically doubles the weight of the device and makes it a bit larger. Trying it now to see if I can get a comfortable hold. With the added weight, I’m not optimistic.

2) I realized one reason the smaller bezels and even the chin are giving me so much trouble. It’s the flush screen. I realized on my PW2 that when I put my thumb in the bezels or chin, it often overhangs the screen a bit, but it doesn’t turn pages since the screen is recessed and it doesn’t touch. With the PW5, any overhang at all turns the page, or with the chin cycles through the percentage left options. Knowing this I’m going to experiment more and see what might minimize it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> Just ordered another case for my PW2021... I was reading some of the reviews of the Merlot official cover which I've got coming in mid November and they were really negative!! I can't cancel my order of that case cause I got it as part of a discounted bundle. But I DID decide to browse around the site for another third party case and found what I think looks like a winner so ordered it. I'll link below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! That's one of those 'origami' covers ..... not a fan. But I've been reasonably happy with the third party case I got. Manufacturer is "Walnew". Here's the link: PW 2021 Cover

As regards cancelling the Amazon one, you might contact them and ask since it's back ordered. Can't hurt to ask; all they can do is say 'no'. And they might say "yes" .... or give you some sort of promotional credit for your trouble.

I hadn't looked at case reviews but, wow! Yeah, most people seem to think the 'leather' isn't really leather at all. Or possibly it's just so thin on the plastic shell that it's not got the right feel. I'm not sorry I cancelled mine.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah! That's one of those 'origami' covers ..... not a fan. But I've been reasonably happy with the third party case I got. Manufacturer is "Walnew". Here's the link: PW 2021 Cover
> 
> As regards cancelling the Amazon one, you might contact them and ask since it's back ordered. Can't hurt to ask; all they can do is say 'no'. And they might say "yes" .... or give you some sort of promotional credit for your trouble.
> 
> I hadn't looked at case reviews but, wow! Yeah, most people seem to think the 'leather' isn't really leather at all. Or possibly it's just so thin on the plastic shell that it's not got the right feel. I'm not sorry I cancelled mine.


Yeah I might try talking to them about canceling the Amazon case... the reviews and the overall rating are abysmal...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree, regarding the leather cover. It’s thin and the edges are pressed together rather than stitched like my eight year old cover that still looks like brand new. I’ve ordered a cork cover, hoping it’s more substantial.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Not crazy about the origami cases. I ordered one of these Moko cases
Amazon.com: MoKo Case for 6.8" Kindle Paperwhite (11th Generation-2021) and Kindle Paperwhite Signature Edition, Premium Vertical Flip Cover with Auto Wake/Sleep for Kindle Paperwhite 2021, Vintage Style : Electronics 
It will let me stand the kindle in portrait mode which is more like a book to me.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hadn't looked at case reviews but, wow! Yeah, most people seem to think the 'leather' isn't really leather at all.


The case is made of "PU leather" which is polyurethane leather, an artificial leather made of thermoplastic polymer. It is quite robust, but related to actual leather in name only.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Elk said:


> The case is made of "PU leather" which is polyurethane leather, an artificial leather made of thermoplastic polymer. It is quite robust, but related to actual leather in name only.


Leather is made from the skins/hides of animals. What kind of animal is a "PU"??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk said:


> The case is made of "PU leather" which is polyurethane leather, an artificial leather made of thermoplastic polymer. It is quite robust, but related to actual leather in name only.


The case I got is PU leather, yes. But Amazon is advertising it's branded case as natural leather; from the product page:

Our thin and light high quality leather cover created for Kindle Paperwhite allows for hours of comfortable reading.
Textured natural leather cover with microfiber interior protects your display from scratches.
Many reviewers are saying it doesn't feel like natural leather and seems to be, at the least, way lower quality than previous amazon branded kindle covers.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel like we don’t need the extended warranty for the Kindle but might well need it for Amazon’s covers. 😐


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

PU leather: A faux leather, manufactured from waste leather core, glued and coated with a poly leather look. I've had it on office chairs - it does NOT last. It wears easily and eventually peels. 

HAHA - just as as aside, if you never touch it, it lasts forever.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

My comments regarding PU "leather" are in the context of this case which I understood to be under discussion. 

As far as the Amazon branded case, it is likely bonded leather (ground up bits, mixed with a binder) and stamped with a texture to look like leather. This is typical of automobile "leather" dashes.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Elk said:


> My comments regarding PU "leather" are in the context of this case which I understood to be under discussion.
> 
> As far as the Amazon branded case, it is likely bonded leather (ground up bits, mixed with a binder) and stamped with a texture to look like leather. This is typical of automobile "leather" dashes.


Yes, pretty much as I stated with different words ... it's almost like composite leather, with a smoother cover - none of these items that say leather today are really split cowhide, like the old days. Even much of our exterior wood, decking etc, is ground up wood and polymers, glue, bonding agent and manufactured to look like wood. In some cases, like decks and covers, it might last forever - in others, like office chairs, it won't - even though it's called the same product.


----------



## MI 2 AZ (Dec 7, 2014)

jkingrph said:


> Leather is made from the skins/hides of animals. What kind of animal is a "PU"??


Skunk, Lesser Anteater, Striped Polecat, or Musk Ox?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

MI 2 AZ said:


> Skunk?


Good answer, but skunk is a known animal!


----------



## MI 2 AZ (Dec 7, 2014)

jkingrph said:


> Good answer, but skunk is a known animal!


Still a PU!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Still sitting here hoping for an updated delivery, which is remainind at Dec 14. I am beginning to think a shipmend is on a container on a ship sitting somewhere off the west coast, waiting to be unloaded. Amazon is still showing the 8gb model in stock.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

jkingrph said:


> Still sitting here hoping for an updated delivery, which is remainind at Dec 14. I am beginning to think a shipmend is on a container on a ship sitting somewhere off the west coast, waiting to be unloaded. Amazon is still showing the 8gb model in stock.


I caved, cancelled the 32 gb PW that wasn’t going to arrive until the end of December and ordered the 8 gb instead. It’ll arrive this Tuesday.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm sitting here nursing a sore arm as I had my Covid booster jab yesterday. It was originally scheduled for Thurs 11th but that's the day my PW Sig is due for delivery so I changed it - I didn't want to risk being out when my new toy arrived!

FOUR days to go!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Muddypawz said:


> I caved, cancelled the 32 gb PW that wasn’t going to arrive until the end of December and ordered the 8 gb instead. It’ll arrive this Tuesday.


Good luck, I still have my older paperwhite. I seem to have better luck with a device that has more memory or storage so I'm holding out. I still wonder why they announce a release date then just have limited quantities available.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally got the update to the new interface on my PW 2021... also got my MoKo case delivered the other day. This is the indigo origami one, not the black one that I had cancelled. My Merlot case is still scheduled to arrive later this month. Hasn't shipped yet so maybe I can cancel it if I hurry.... haven't decided yet though. It was part of the discounted bundle though so may not be able to cancel anyway but we'll see.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

quadtronix said:


> Finally got the update to the new interface on my PW 2021... also got my MoKo case delivered the other day. This is the indigo origami one, not the black one that I had cancelled. My Merlot case is still scheduled to arrive later this month. Hasn't shipped yet so maybe I can cancel it if I hurry.... haven't decided yet though. It was part of the discounted bundle though so may not be able to cancel anyway but we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I suspect if it was part of a bundle you will not be able to cancel unless you cancel the entire bundle. Good luck!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I decided I couldn't wait any longer and ordered a cover - the brand is 'Dadanism' which I've not come across before, but it has good reviews and at half the cost of the official "leather" cover I figured it was worth a risk.

Still no sign of any pending charges on my credit card or anything in MYC&D.

TWO days to go!

(Is it just me or does time get slower the closer you get to delivery?)


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

jkingrph said:


> I suspect if it was part of a bundle you will not be able to cancel unless you cancel the entire bundle. Good luck!


 yeah thats what I figured... Not a big deal, can always use an extra case. It's just the reviews and ratings for the official Amazon cases are really bad. At least for the "leather" ones...

😕


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's a couple of pics of the MoKo case I got....

















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Surprise! Mine has shipped and should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Muddypawz said:


> I agree, regarding the leather cover. It’s thin and the edges are pressed together rather than stitched like my eight year old cover that still looks like brand new. I’ve ordered a cork cover, hoping it’s more substantial.


Who knows what, all of the real(genuine) leather cases have what is basically a painted on finish and nothing wrong with that. My dad bought me a pair of two tone shoes probably over 60 years ago, and a young teenager could or would not keep the white part clean so he got a bottle of leather finish, which was basically a paint and refinished them. It held up and I wore the shoes a year or so until I either wore them out or outgrew them. There is also a producted called reclaimed leather, where used leather or scraps is ground up and then bonded together and painted. We had some furniture redone with it, the underlying bonded leather held up very well, painted finish as soon as it got a scratch would start peeling.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> Finally got the update to the new interface on my PW 2021... also got my MoKo case delivered the other day. This is the indigo origami one, not the black one that I had cancelled. My Merlot case is still scheduled to arrive later this month. Hasn't shipped yet so maybe I can cancel it if I hurry.... haven't decided yet though. It was part of the discounted bundle though so may not be able to cancel anyway but we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I'd ask. All they can do is say, 'no'. I mean, you bought it expecting to get the case around the same time as the kindle and now it's way delayed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I decided I couldn't wait any longer and ordered a cover - the brand is 'Dadanism' which I've not come across before, but it has good reviews and at half the cost of the official "leather" cover I figured it was worth a risk.
> 
> Still no sign of any pending charges on my credit card or anything in MYC&D.
> 
> ...



Yes. It definitely does seem to drag as delivery day gets closer.

I've not heard of that brand of case either; let us know how you like it.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I ordered two covers as I couldn’t decide which one I wanted. They are both scheduled to come tomorrow. Originally one was coming 11/15 and the other one 11/29.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

My Paperwhite just updated. yeah!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

My Signature Paperwhite is in the process of updating, finally. Got notice that my cork cover is due to show up tomorrow, much better than the Nov 30th date I had. We'll see how I like it with that cover, I've gotten used to reading it with just the back silicon cover, and liked it better than the cover I picked up when I found out the cork cover would be delayed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

So my cover has arrived and it looks quite nice - I'll find out tomorrow how good the fit is.

My PW Sig is showing delivery tomorrow by 10pm though in reality it has yet to be dispatched. Nor is it listed yet in MYC&D. The only sign of movement is a pending charge on my credit card. (Not that I'm obsessively checking all these things of course! ).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't it frustrating? Consider me being impatient on your behalf. 

But what it means is that it's probably in a warehouse somewhere pretty near your city. And likely has been for a month. If they billed you, you KNOW it'll come.  I don't think it showed up for me in MYC&D until it moved to 'shipped' and a tracking number was assigned.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

And finally! It's on it's way and now showing in MYC&D. 

Yesterday the cover didn't arrive until 9.45pm - I really hope I don't have to wait that long for the Kindle tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo hoo!


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Got my Merlot "leather" case yesterday but didn't get to the package till today. I don't know why the reviews were so negative though... I actually like it alot! Its very basic. Not a stand or anything, but seems like it will protect the kindle.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My new PW Sig arrived about an hour ago and so far I am really pleased with it. 

I had to wait till after 4.00pm for it to arrive and I practically snatched it out of the guy's hands as he almost dropped it while fumbling with his scanner trying to record the delivery. 

I like the new size - it gives you a bigger screen without being too awkward to hold or too heavy - in fact it doesn't seem noticeably any heavier than my Voyage or PW4.

The text seems crisp enough - which was one thing I was worried about after my disappointment with the PW4 - though possibly still a tad less so than my Voyage. But the 'warmth' feature (which I didn't think I would like or use) on a lowish setting does somehow seem to improve the contrast to a point where I'm happy. I guess all our eyes are different and it's just about finding the right balance to suit yourself.

I plugged it in to charge while I was playing around with it and downloading books etc and as soon as I did, it updated to the latest software.

The cover I received the other day fits well and has a nice feel when handling it, but after some reflection I've decided I don't like the colour/design as much as I thought I did when viewing it on the website, so I'm going to return it. The new one should come tomorrow.

I'm off to play some more with my new toy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

quadtronix said:


> Got my Merlot "leather" case yesterday but didn't get to the package till today. I don't know why the reviews were so negative though... I actually like it alot! Its very basic. Not a stand or anything, but seems like it will protect the kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good to know .... it looks nice. But are you saying you've decided to send this back and go with a different 3rd party one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> My new PW Sig arrived about an hour ago and so far I am really pleased with it.
> 
> I had to wait till after 4.00pm for it to arrive and I practically snatched it out of the guy's hands as he almost dropped it while fumbling with his scanner trying to record the delivery.
> 
> ...



Glad you like it! I would agree it's not appreciably heavier -- I only notice it if I compare directly to my Voyage -- and it's a nicer form factor than the Oasis for me with the larger screen.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I also got the email about the three free months of Kindle Unlimited. I know some people have had problems with this but I activated it and it all worked OK. I was already in KU so it just added the extra months to my subscription - I don't have to pay again till February.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's good to know .... it looks nice. But are you saying you've decided to send this back and go with a different 3rd party one?


No, I think I will keep all three of the cases I got... but thats it. No more! 

What I was saying was that the package was delivered Wednesday but I didn't get around to actually picking it up from my building's package room until Thursday...

I'm sufficiently pleased with all three cases though, and the third party ones were comparatively inexpensive. I have to admit though, I'm leaning toward the origami MoKo case as my main case that I use most often. The official Merlot one is nice but I kind of like the stand feature on the MoKo. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought the new Paperwhite as part of the kids' bundle, because I like the cover - the bundle costs $20 more than the standard new Paperwhite. But I just discovered today that the kindle in the kids' bundle does not have special offers, which is a $20 value. So basically you get the cover, a 2-year no-worried warranty (if it breaks for any reason, they'll replace it) and a year of Amazon Kids+ (which actually isn't of much interest to me) for free.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I bought the new Paperwhite as part of the kids' bundle, because I like the cover - the bundle costs $20 more than the standard new Paperwhite. But I just discovered today that the kindle in the kids' bundle does not have special offers, which is a $20 value. So basically you get the cover, a 2-year no-worried warranty (if it breaks for any reason, they'll replace it) and a year of Amazon Kids+ (which actually isn't of much interest to me) for free.


I seriously did not need to know all this! discount + gc value knocks a lot off the price.
Now I'm tempted to trade in my old PW -- I like the cover too! I like the green one, which did you choose?

You never know what kids' books you might like to look at, e.g. Harry Potter (which I never got into but still....).
Amusing that one of the Q/A's said you could also read adult books on it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Fogeydc said:


> I seriously did not need to know all this! discount + gc value knocks a lot off the price.
> Now I'm tempted to trade in my old PW -- I like the cover too! I like the green one, which did you choose?
> 
> You never know what kids' books you might like to look at, e.g. Harry Potter (which I never got into but still....).
> Amusing that one of the Q/A's said you could also read adult books on it.


Yes, I got the green cover - I like that one, and the lime green edging while reading is cute, in my opinion.

You can totally remove the Kids Kindle experience, but I've read that you still have to go through the steps of setting it up, when you first turn it on, then later you can remove it, and the kid profile, etc.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well despite my best efforts, my new Kindle arrived last week when we were at the beach.
We got home Sunday and I immediately plugged it in while we worked on unloading and unpacking. I had it set up before bedtime and read about an hour. I have used it an hour or two each day since then and I still have about half the battery. Light level varies from 2-12 and warmth is on 7.
I like the size. It is easy to hold and fits a good amount of text on the screen. The finish is very prone to picking up fingerprints - DecalGirl says they should have skins for it available shortly. Since I am reading without a case and just using a sleeve for transport, the back is a mess of fingerprints.
It was much nicer before it picked up the stupid interface update. Even on this screen the library view only shows 5 titles! That is ridiculous. I hate the "open the menu at the top and then open it again to change the lighting." I also want a Home option that takes me to the beginning or page 1 of my library. This returning to where you were before you opened a book is strange and it takes too much time to remember that I have to actually back up to get to the beginning. There was nothing wrong with how it worked - why mess with it? Sorry - rant over.
I would get one of these for my mom in a heartbeat if they offered a cellular version. She does not have wifi and is not interested in learning how to use her cell phone as a hot spot.
Unfortunately it also means that if they update the Oasis with USB-C, I will be buying another Kindle (shocked gasps!)...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree, not being able to hit the 'home' button to go to the beginning of your library list is irritating. It's one of those things that you might not have missed if you'd never had it but, as you say, why change something that worked perfectly well and everyone was used to. 

Also, yes, having all that extra screen space and _still_ only having 5 items to a page is pretty strange. I suppose it does mean that the collection and book titles are nice and large but accessibility obviously isn't the reason for it or else the menus wouldn't still be in that new sized, ridiculously small text.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Just checked my pre order and have an updated delivery, Dec 9, from Dec 14.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like the kids version is on an early Black Friday sale for $115 in the US


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Also that price at Best Buy


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

gustophersmob said:


> Also that price at Best Buy


But BB won't give you that trade-in-deal Amazon will (if you have a trade-in-able device).

I'm still trying to resist. OTOH my current PW is also 3g & I like having that option. Once 3G really does go away I may want to trade it in if a good option comes along. 

decisions...decisions....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I finally had to charge mine again this weekend. So for me it lasted a week of pretty darn heavy use - I'm impressed. It also seems to charge pretty quickly, but I am using my high-capacity charger that I use for my Dell laptop and my Nintendo Switch.
It definitely seems to be more of a fingerprint magnet than my other devices. I'm not sure whether it's annoying enough to put a screen protector on it (I don't like them on Kindles for some reason) or just clean it more frequently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all mentioning fingerprints .... I'm just not noticing them, I guess. The screen doesn't seem any different to others I've had. And it's in a cover which doesn't show any.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

gustophersmob said:


> Looks like the kids version is on an early Black Friday sale for $115 in the US


The Kids edition of the 6" PW is also on sale in the UK - £59.99. 

The new 6.8" PW is also on sale for £104.99 without ads (or £114.99 with ads) saving £25. The Kids edition is also £114.99. The new PW Sig is NOT on sale so far but does now have the option to pay over three months.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure any of the kindles are 'on sale' just now ... at least, I'm not seeing anything on the US site that makes me think the prices are anything but the regular prices. Still, it could happen.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well apparently I got TWO different emails about the KU offer for my new Kindle. One was on October 28th and one on November 14th (the day I turned it on). I could not use the link in the second email to redeem the offer. But when I went back to the original email it let me add the 4 months to my existing subscription.
I ended up calling Amazon before I figured it out and got a person in KINDLE SUPPORT. So I also mentioned my frustration with the new software update. She was amazed at how many books are in my library (closing in on 7,000 now).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not 100% sure any of the kindles are 'on sale' just now ... at least, I'm not seeing anything on the US site that makes me think the prices are anything but the regular prices. Still, it could happen.


Early Black Friday deals at Amazon include some of the Kindles:





Amazon.com | Device Deals


Shop current deals on Amazon Devices.



smile.amazon.com




Looks like the Basic, the kid's version of the Basic, and the kid's version of the new Paperwhite. I think I saw covers earlier today too., but I am happy with using a sleeve for now.

I also saw some of them listed at Best Buy.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Andra said:


> Early Black Friday deals at Amazon include some of the Kindles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, the new kids version of the paperwhite is currently on sale for $115, usually $160. Same as the paperwhite, but is ad free, comes with a cover and has a two year warranty.



Amazon.com


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, so question for those of you with experience with the newer kindles with dark mode. I picked up one of the 2021 kids PW at Best Buy Sunday, but it had a “hot pixel” that showed up as a bright white dot all the time. No biggie, nothings perfect. Yesterday I exchanged it for another. Good news, no white dots. 

Today I noticed in dark mode that the screen looks normal viewed straight on, but if I tilt it, I see hundreds of white dots all over. They aren’t brighter than the rest of the screen, it almost looks like pixels not turning on? It does not seem to be dependent upon brightness level, though it’s easier to see at full brightness. Even in normal mode, I can see white dots in the dark areas of things like the icons.

I’ve tried to show it in the pics, one straight on which is ok and the angle one (the specks aren’t dust, that’s the dots I’m talking about), but it’s really hard to photograph.

I doubt I’ll use dark mode, so I’m mainly asking to see if this is normal with the newer screens, or if this is a defect I should return. I basically don’t want to have an issue after the return window has closed. But I don’t want to waste time and kindles on a return if this is how they all are.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have only rarely used dark mode and when I did I didn't notice any specks. I do see what you mean in the picture.

I just checked my PW. Can't say for sure I see the same thing on mine ... but also can't say for sure I don't. So ...... sorry. Not much help.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have only rarely used dark mode and when I did I didn't notice any specks. I do see what you mean in the picture.
> 
> I just checked my PW. Can't say for sure I see the same thing on mine ... but also can't say for sure I don't. So ...... sorry. Not much help.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm with Ann. I just checked my new PW and I can't tell if I am seeing spots or not.
I have only tried the dark mode a few times. It just doesn't work for me on e-ink. I can just change the light level (and now the warmth) and it is easy to read in low light.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, I confess to not reading everything. I just ordered the new Kids PW trading in my PW4 so I'm going up from 6" to 6.8" screen. On sale for $115 with 20% trade in $23 and $30 Amazon gift card is $62 final cost and it is Amazon Smile eligible so my chosen organization gets 0.5%, a whopping 31 cents. But it's better than nothing.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

gustophersmob said:


> Ok, so question for those of you with experience with the newer kindles with dark mode. I picked up one of the 2021 kids PW at Best Buy Sunday, but it had a “hot pixel” that showed up as a bright white dot all the time. No biggie, nothings perfect. Yesterday I exchanged it for another. Good news, no white dots.
> 
> Today I noticed in dark mode that the screen looks normal viewed straight on, but if I tilt it, I see hundreds of white dots all over. They aren’t brighter than the rest of the screen, it almost looks like pixels not turning on? It does not seem to be dependent upon brightness level, though it’s easier to see at full brightness. Even in normal mode, I can see white dots in the dark areas of things like the icons.
> 
> ...


I see what you’re talking about in the picture… I tried dark mode on my PW and I think it does the same thing but it’s hard to tell because I’m in a semi-dark environment right now, but I think I see it… 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

gustophersmob said:


> Ok, so question for those of you with experience with the newer kindles with dark mode. I picked up one of the 2021 kids PW at Best Buy Sunday, but it had a “hot pixel” that showed up as a bright white dot all the time. No biggie, nothings perfect. Yesterday I exchanged it for another. Good news, no white dots.
> 
> Today I noticed in dark mode that the screen looks normal viewed straight on, but if I tilt it, I see hundreds of white dots all over. They aren’t brighter than the rest of the screen, it almost looks like pixels not turning on? It does not seem to be dependent upon brightness level, though it’s easier to see at full brightness. Even in normal mode, I can see white dots in the dark areas of things like the icons.
> 
> ...


It's not something I use but I gave it a try on my PW Sig. If I move it around at different angles I can sort of see what you mean, though it doesn't seem as noticeable as on your pics. If I wasn't looking for it, I doubt I would notice anything.

But, as Andra said, the settings available with the light and warmth options mean that I can comfortably read in any light conditions anyway without using the dark mode, so it's unlikely I'll ever use it.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks all, it seems like it’s normal and likely nothing to worry about long term


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

The new 8gb PW is on sale for $105 for Black Friday.
Oasis is $175.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

gustophersmob said:


> The new 8gb PW is on sale for $105 for Black Friday.
> Oasis is $175.


OTOH if you have a trade-in the PW Kids version is very little more & includes a cover & no-ads.
(still seeing if I can resist....)

edit-- now it looks like you don't get the discount until after they get the trade-in; and by then it'll be long after the sale is over. That changes the whole calculation! 
Last time I did a trade-in, I got the discount+gift-card-values applied to the device I ordered at the same time.
Geez.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Since the kids version is only $10 more, with a cover, no ads, and a 2-year warranty, I think it’s definitely the better deal.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the kids on 10/23 with the trade-in for 20% off plus $30 gift card. My net cost for the new PW kids is $62. Amazon has a store in the mall here so a 2 mile drive and I was able to drop off my trade. The $30 is already in my gift card balance. Not sure how the 20% works but we'll see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fogeydc said:


> OTOH if you have a trade-in the PW Kids version is very little more & includes a cover & no-ads.
> (still seeing if I can resist....)
> 
> edit-- now it looks like you don't get the discount until after they get the trade-in; and by then it'll be long after the sale is over. That changes the whole calculation!
> ...


Check and see if there's an 'in person' store you can take it to. The way that works is you do the trade in stuff on line and they send an email with a QR code. You take the device to the store and they scan the code and mark it as received so the trade in GC and any discount attaches to your account right away. uBreakiFix is one of the stores that takes Amazon trade ins -- at least, the one near me does.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just saw an updated delivery date for mine Dec 7, previously Dec 9,


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Check and see if there's an 'in person' store you can take it to. The way that works is you do the trade in stuff on line and they send an email with a QR code. You take the device to the store and they scan the code and mark it as received so the trade in GC and any discount attaches to your account right away. uBreakiFix is one of the stores that takes Amazon trade ins -- at least, the one near me does.


None of my local stores are listed.
I decided to just wait until maybe-next-year anyway & see what's available then. My PW is generally just for carry-around (not long reading spells at home), the 3G will last a bit longer & then it'll just be wi-fi like the this Kids deal would be.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine is supposed to be delivered Dec 7, I just checked, and it does not show as shipped, for two day shipping.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine claims to be delivering today by 10pm. The last update shows it at a facility about 4x miles away. It now shows up in my devices so I've sent a few things to it that I initially want loaded.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

LDB, did yours arrive as "promised"? I have seen iffy deliveries by USPS on Sundays, and none ever in my area by UPS and Fed Ex. Mine is still showing delivery by 10pm tomorrow, but has not yet shipped.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It did arrive around 10:30 in the morning. I was very pleased to see that it displayed 7 titles per page of library not 5 like my Oasis. It went through all the setup/login/etc. and then disappointingly shows only 5 titles per page as well. It was delivered by an Amazon van.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that you received it, although a bit late. I'm about 200 miles north of you just out of Jacksonville, in a more semi rural area and honestly don't want anyone approaching my house that late. I have never seen an Amazon van, so I suspect it will be delivered by a common carrier.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It was in the morning. I should have been clearer.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LDB said:


> It did arrive around 10:30 in the morning. I was very pleased to see that it displayed 7 titles per page of library not 5 like my Oasis. It went through all the setup/login/etc. and then disappointingly shows only 5 titles per page as well. It was delivered by an Amazon van.


For some reason they're delivering them without the latest software - once you connect to wi-fi they update to the new 5 titles per page version.

It makes you wonder how long they've been sitting in a warehouse, waiting to be sent out. Surely the devices going out now haven't only just been manufactured because if so, why don't they have the updated software?

So, apart from that, what's your first impression of the new hardware?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm quite satisfied with it in what little bit of time I've spent with it so far. It's a backup to my Oasis and a loaner for friends who want to read a book I have or try out a Kindle.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Miine is supposed to be delivered today, tracking says delivering today by 10pm, but it does not show as shipped, credit card shows pending charge. I rather doubt that it will arrive today.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got off chat with Amazon customer service, should be disservice, and they said it was now on backorder and "might" be shipped out this week. When I bring up track my package it shows delivery by 10pm today, sounds like they need to get their act together big time.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Every time you talk to Amazon, you talk to a different person and get a different answer. I think the class the CS people take when hired is called "Deflecting the Customer."


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I ordered my brother a Paper White SE. it was originally to be received around 12/15-12/22. Then I received an email that it was coming 11/27-12/1. On 12/1 I received an email it was now scheduled for 12/15. I order it on 10/30. It is his Christmas present. I hope it is here by Christmas. 
i also ordered one for myself on 9/22 and have had it since 10/30. I like it a lot and that is why I ordered one for my brother.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered mine 10/18 Original delivery date I think was 12/9, then upgraded to 12/7 and now I get this message.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Amazon is down right now.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

amyberta said:


> Amazon is down right now.


I saw something about that, I hope it is the case with mine, although with two day shipping, showing today as delivery date, a notice or update would have appeared last night.

Edit I just got an email saying delay in shipment, no reason given, no updated delivery date.Just a canned message.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This AWS issue is definitely affecting Amazon shipments.

*Amazon outage isn’t just online: delivery vans and warehouse bots aren’t moving packages*









Amazon outage isn’t just online: delivery vans and warehouse bots aren’t moving packages


If your Amazon delivery is late, this might be why.




www.theverge.com


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I just checked Amazon. Both Paperwhites say in stock soon.The Paperwhite SE has a statement saying: Arrives after Christmas. Need a gift sooner? Send an Amazon Gift Card instantly by email or SMS. I’m starting to think it’s not going to get here by Christmas. 😥


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been watching that since mid October, the SE specifically and it has always said "in stock soon" estimated deliver keeps rolling back, by the end of the week I expect to see it start saying sometime in January.

The SE is showing Dec30-31 for new orders, the 8gb model Dec 17.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got off Amazon chat, and get the run-around. I asked specifically when it was supposed to be delivered Dec 7 why it was not shipped by Dec 5 for the indicated two day shipping, and now just showing shipment delayed. I also asked specifically when I could expect it to be shipped and delivered, and the rep suggested that I cancel and request fastest shipping possible. I passed on that one. By his name I suspect he is in the Indian subcontinent, don't want to sound racist,but I think our domestic companies should have customer services based here with native English speakers who understand nuances of the language. Just sounding off, with my displeasure.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

jkingrph said:


> I just got off Amazon chat, and get the run-around. I asked specifically when it was supposed to be delivered Dec 7 why it was not shipped by Dec 5 for the indicated two day shipping, and now just showing shipment delayed. I also asked specifically when I could expect it to be shipped and delivered, and the rep suggested that I cancel and request fastest shipping possible. I passed on that one. By his name I suspect he is in the Indian subcontinent, don't want to sound racist,but I think our domestic companies should have customer services based here with native English speakers who understand nuances of the language. Just sounding off, with my displeasure.


‘I wonder how he thinks faster shipping is going to help if they are not in stock. Amazon customer service is either great or a joke.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Our local Best Buy had some of the new models in stock. That may be a reasonable alternative to Amazon if you did not use a trade-in.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Andra said:


> Our local Best Buy had some of the new models in stock. That may be a reasonable alternative to Amazon if you did not use a trade-in.


My closest Best Buy is about a 75-80 mile round trip, so will pass on that one. Thanks for the suggestion though. I just checked my order and it is showing that carrier, UPS, picked it up, probably in their Dallas distribution center, and is supposed to be delivered by 8pm tonight. If that is the case, it will first go to Tyler, Tx about 35 miles away, then here, so I expect a usual response from UPS this time of year, delivery attempted, no one available to receive shipment, when I will be sitting about ten feet from the front door where deliveries are made. UPS here is bad about that during the holiday season.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

We don’t have a local Best Buy either. The closet one is about 60 miles away. Not sure it’s worth the trip.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph -- did you pay for expedited shipping at all? If so, (even if it's by virtue of being a Prime member), I'd definitely pursue some sort of compensation since it wasn't delivered on time based on your earlier communication from them. They used to be pretty good about it but I found you had to be politely persistent to get to someone who could actually issue you a credit.

Sorry you're having issues.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> jkingrph -- did you pay for expedited shipping at all? If so, (even if it's by virtue of being a Prime member), I'd definitely pursue some sort of compensation since it wasn't delivered on time based on your earlier communication from them. They used to be pretty good about it but I found you had to be politely persistent to get to someone who could actually issue you a credit.
> 
> Sorry you're having issues.


Yes, I have prime. The claim that I have a $5 credit available for the next purchase, I will wait and see. Now what is strange and I was being optimistic in that it might arrive today if coming from Dallas, but finally after taking my morning walk, came back and tracking number is working in the UPS system. It is coming from Kansas to E Texas, and can you believe Amazon says delivery by tonight, UPS sounds better saying by tomorrow night.

My feeling is that Amazon has dropped the ball by not having redundent backup systems so that problems like this week cannot occur, especially now that so much of the country and world is dependent upon them in a multitude of ways of which I was unaware until yesterday.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, so as dumb as this sounds, I'm having an incredibly hard time deciding whether to keep the new kindle PW or not. For reference, I've been using a PW2 since Christmas day, 2013, so coming up on 8 years now. The new PW5 i got is the "kids" version with a cover.

In trying to decide, these are the pros and cons of the new one as I see it:

Pros (in order of most important to me):
1) warm light - aesthetically pleasing
2) more storage - PW2 is 2GB model and I only have ~200MB free, I like to keep all my books on it
3) better battery life - PW2 battery still seems to be fine, I go several weeks without charging, even reading ~1hr each night, but I know it won't last
4) more PPI - 212 (?) vs 300
5) price - kids version on BF was $115, so not too bad
6) water resistance - haven't needed it yet, but you never know

Cons (in order of my most hated):
1) contrast - its better than the PW4, but still not as good as the PW2. and to think they used to boast about increased contrast with new kindles back in the day
2) plastic screen - almost certain to scratch over time, especially if I keep this for as long as I have the PW2, especially considering how often i'm wiping it to remove the fingerprints (see #4)
3) thinner bezels - combined with #4, it makes it very hard to hold without accidental page turns
4) flush screen - combined with #2, its just objectively worse than the glass on the PW2, more reflective and a real fingerprint magnet. combined with #3 it makes it hard to hold
5) the "starry night" white dots viewed at an angle in dark mode. seems they all don't do this, so its technically a "defect," but hard to tell how much it matters. And the screen lottery on these is pretty bad odds right now between this and hot pixels. As long as it doesn't get worse, its probably livable, especially with the 2-year warranty on the kids version.

Neutral:
1) screen size - I don't need a larger screen, but I don't hate it. The only negative is how they made the bezels thinner to partially offset the size, which impacts holding it
2) cover - I keep the PW2 in a timbuk2 plush sleeve, never used a cover before. Pro is that it assists in holding without inadvertent page turns and I like the open to wake feature. Con is it increases size so that one handed manipulation is even harder and it almost doubles the weight

Don't care:
1) USB-C

I jumped on the new PW primarily for the warm light and the hope of a better screen than the PW4. It satisfies those, but the larger size and thin, flush bezels is a significant negative. So now I don't know whther to just get used to it, return it and hope that they update the oasis or basic in a way that makes them more viable, or just see whats out there when the PW2 finally dies. I know no one else can make the decision for me, but if anyone has any words of wisdom, please share.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Pro: 2 year warranty on kids.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 12, 2011)

LDB said:


> Pro: 2 year warranty on kids.


Good point, I forgot to include that


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

We can all jump in here with our views about the new Kindle versus the older ones we've been using, but I can guarantee you we're all going to to have differing points of view.

Personally, I don't dislike the thinner bezel and have always preferred the flush screens. I do agree it's better than the PW4 (which was a complete disappointment for me). Many of the other cons you mention like it being harder to hold, causes accidental page turns, attracts noticeable fingerprints etc are all things that I haven't found to be so. That doesn't mean they're not happening for you though and if it really bothers you then don't hold on to it hoping to "get used to it". I did that with the PW4 and I shouldn't have - in the end I hardly used it so ultimately it was a total waste of money. I'll be trading it in as soon as they'll take it.

It does seem like they're continuing to support and update the Oasis so if you like that it might be worth holding out for the next model there. In the end though, as you say, the only person who can decide if it's right for you, is you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Linda: it's all about what each one personally prefers and there are no right answers.

As to your pros/cons, here are my feelings -- which do not, at all, negate yours. 



> Pros (in order of most important to me):
> 1) warm light - aesthetically pleasing


agreed


> 2) more storage - PW2 is 2GB model and I only have ~200MB free, I like to keep all my books on it


not an issue for me


> 3) better battery life - PW2 battery still seems to be fine, I go several weeks without charging, even reading ~1hr each night, but I know it won't last


definitely a plus


> 4) more PPI - 212 (?) vs 300


I'd been using a 300 ppi kindle so, not change for me


> 5) price - kids version on BF was $115, so not too bad


I got the signature edition so spent a bit more, but got a good credit for trading in an old one. Overall, the prices are not bad at all -- especially when you consider the original kindle back in 2007 was $400! 


> 6) water resistance - haven't needed it yet, but you never know


yeah, I guess this is nice, but I've never been one to read, whether paper or kindle, where it would be an issue. Accidents can happen, though, I guess.


> Cons (in order of my most hated):
> 1) contrast - its better than the PW4, but still not as good as the PW2. and to think they used to boast about increased contrast with new kindles back in the day


It seems as good as my Voyage or Oasis (version before the most recent) but I don't think I tend to notice this as much as many do.


> 2) plastic screen - almost certain to scratch over time, especially if I keep this for as long as I have the PW2, especially considering how often i'm wiping it to remove the fingerprints (see #4)


Don't notice the difference at all


> 3) thinner bezels - combined with #4, it makes it very hard to hold without accidental page turns


I can see where this could make it more difficult to hold without a cover, but I've always used one so it's not an issue for me


> 4) flush screen - combined with #2, its just objectively worse than the glass on the PW2, more reflective and a real fingerprint magnet. combined with #3 it makes it hard to hold


 Like Linda, I've always preferred the flush screen.


> 5) the "starry night" white dots viewed at an angle in dark mode. seems they all don't do this, so its technically a "defect," but hard to tell how much it matters. And the screen lottery on these is pretty bad odds right now between this and hot pixels. As long as it doesn't get worse, its probably livable, especially with the 2-year warranty on the kids version.


Also not an issue for me as I rarely, if ever, use 'dark mode'


> Neutral:
> 1) screen size - I don't need a larger screen, but I don't hate it. The only negative is how they made the bezels thinner to partially offset the size, which impacts holding it


See, and I quite like having a bit more screen real estate without a huge increase in physical size.


> 2) cover - I keep the PW2 in a timbuk2 plush sleeve, never used a cover before. Pro is that it assists in holding without inadvertent page turns and I like the open to wake feature. Con is it increases size so that one handed manipulation is even harder and it almost doubles the weight


I guess a cover does make the whole thing heavier, but as I've always used a cover it's not a thing I notice. And I've never been a 'one handed' reader. I will note that the on/off button is in an awkward position, being on the bottom. Every now and then the thing will go off and I realize I've accidentally pushed that button. So I do have to be careful how I hold it. Don't have the problem with the Oasis, where the button is a the top, or the Voyage where it's on the back -- best design of any, I'd say.


> Don't care:
> 1) USB-C


I do like this because, at this point, all my other devices are USB-C so it means only one sort of wire to worry about when traveling. And I kinda like the wireless feature of the Special Edition.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I like the idea of the warm white, larger size, and oh yes the USB C so I can like you Ann considilate my devices to USB C cables, The only non USB C will be my I phone and I do not charge it in the same location so no more fumbling around with multiple cable types. 
I had to forgot to post this, and mine did come in late this afternooon, Like all of the things mentioned above.
I am still not seeing books grouped or shown in series, and that is turned on.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

gustophersmob - If the cons are not enough to definitely decide on sending back, hold on to it and keep it as a backup. I would still rather have page turn buttons, but I am not dropping the money on an Oasis until they change to the USB-C charging, so this was a reasonable compromise. I refuse to use my current Oasis because it must be charged daily and that offends me.
I live in fear of the day when all of my Kindles have given up the ghost and I have to do without. (It won't happen; I have too many of them, not to mention all the android devices with the app)


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I refuse to use my current Oasis because it must be charged daily and that offends me.


Understandable on the one hand but self-defeating on the other. Earlier today I was reading on another site and someone commented about having to charge after ever 12-15 hours of use, not sure what brand/model, but I thought about my sleeping habits and how I couldn't read more than that in between sleeping so it could recharge every time I sleep.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

LDB said:


> Understandable on the one hand but self-defeating on the other. Earlier today I was reading on another site and someone commented about having to charge after ever 12-15 hours of use, not sure what brand/model, but I thought about my sleeping habits and how I couldn't read more than that in between sleeping so it could recharge every time I sleep.


I know. I may eventually give up. But right now the new Paperwhite is giving me a week or so even with my reading habits. So losing the buttons for longer times between charges seems a reasonable trade-off.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally the Paperwhite shipped. It should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Got my PW11 on Oct. 25th. Sent it back yesterday. The thin bezels doomed it for me.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Got a new case delivery from Amazon today... its the cork cover. I couldn't resist... I had a gift card from Christmas that I hadn't used yet so I ordered it with that and am very pleased with it. A little bit pricey if I hadn't had the gift certificate though. 

I mostly like it cause of the look and the feel. I took some pics which I have included in this post...























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice

I like it is water resistant.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It's very good looking but I have to have my easel back case for hands free reading.


----------



## Mark Twain't (Dec 27, 2021)

Got my signature edition on December 18th and absolutely love it. Really impressed with the battery life. Charged it the day I got it and it still has 14% battery left (I read for between 30 minutes and an hour every day).

As for cases, I think the Amazon ones are way over-priced and hate those hard plastic edges. I bought a CoBak one, soft PU leather all round and £10 cheaper.


----------

